# where could i get a Mallardtone crow call at



## Model_60_sniper (Apr 4, 2005)

cant find them on yahoo search can u help

:sniper:


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Sniper,
Go to www.crowbusters.com and click onto the CrowMart store, they sell them there. Check out the video "The Art of crow Hunting" you won't believe your eyes!

Kansas Bob


----------

